# aluminium catapult



## gecko (Dec 5, 2011)

Hey guys!

This is my christmas present made by my uncle. He even had it engraved.
Its a fantastic shooter and feels very comfortable in my hand. At the moment it is fitted with double thereaband gold and im going to put one of my own design pouches on it.

Thanks to this sturdy catapult i had my first kill the other day, a lovley longshot of a pigeon obscured in a tree. It fell to the ground like a sack of ****!

Just thought id share it with you guys
take it easy, gecko.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Nice shooter, and great gift, congrats


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Gecko, that is a beautiful piece of work. It should easily last a lifetime.

I deleted your duplicate topic. If you post pictures or want to discuss kill shots, please do it in the Slingshot Fishing and Hunting Forum.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Very nice looking slingshot ... you are a lucky fellow!

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## riverman (Nov 26, 2011)

That's really nice!


----------



## polecat (May 17, 2011)

hours of work in that lovely job your a lucky lad
polecat


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

thats a great looking shooter!


----------



## gecko (Dec 5, 2011)

Cheers guys. Me and my uncle have been making eachother catapults for a while now. Its a real beauty. 
Cheers henry for Getting rid of my second post, wasnt sure how to get rid of it myself! Also thanks for the advice. Ill be posting a picture guide tutorial in a few days of my new catapult, not sure if people will like it.

Take it easy, gecko


----------



## DF in NY (Sep 8, 2011)

I love the lines on that SS, very sleek looking, and the engraving is a nice touch. Enjoy it!

DF in NY


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

wow! thats awesome man.
I can imagine the grueling hours your uncle has spent on that frame.
Lucky lad indeed.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

that is very nice, great lines and finish


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Nice one Gecko.
Philly


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

That looks great. I love it.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Nice view in that top photo!


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

I love it! That's a beautiful one.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Beautiful slingshot. I like the design. It looks very efficient.


----------



## face.xD (Dec 28, 2011)

Very nise slngshot


----------



## Paulfreebury (Dec 26, 2011)

It looks like it started its life as a rescue 8 for abseiling? Very clever I might try that


----------



## AZshooter (May 1, 2011)

Super design, and great finish!...You are fortunate...


----------



## Deltaboy1984 (Jun 14, 2011)

That is a great lifetime gift.


----------



## gecko (Dec 5, 2011)

I think the two- park epoxy is a great idea! Thanks for all the help. I was just wondering, what do you think is the best method of polishing acrylic so it has a shiney surface?
Take it easy, gecko.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

That's a good looking slingshot.


----------



## gecko (Dec 5, 2011)

Sorry. Last post was on the wrong thread


----------



## Jesus Freak (Dec 31, 2011)

Hey that's a nice slingshot! Does it shoot good!


----------



## gecko (Dec 5, 2011)

I Do think that I shoot better with it than my favourite natural I made


----------



## Paulfreebury (Dec 26, 2011)

[Inspired by yours I made this, don't comment about the green Theraband it was all I had, it's definitely a great catty very accurate ;0)


----------



## Paulfreebury (Dec 26, 2011)




----------



## gecko (Dec 5, 2011)

Nice one paul. They make good catapults.


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

They both look great congrats


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Master piece


----------

